# Logitech G600 (MMO-Maus) - Produktion eingestellt?



## Booogeyman (28. Juni 2018)

Hallo zusammen.

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob die Produktion der Logitech G600 eingestellt wurde? Auf der Seite von Logitech taucht sie nicht mehr auf!?

Vielen Dank vorab.


----------



## butter_milch (28. Juni 2018)

Ich würde davon ausgehen, dass sie nicht mehr produziert wird. Das Modell ist recht alt und einen Nachfolger, die G602, gibt es ja auch schon.

Warum ist dir das denn wichtig? Gut verfügbar ist sie zwar nicht, aber noch gibt es sie zu kaufen. Falls du eine ähnliche Maus suchst könnte dir die Roccat Nyth eventuell gefallen.


----------



## Booogeyman (28. Juni 2018)

Ich dachte es gäbe dann vielleicht einen Nachfolger, wobei die G602 ja keine MMO-Maus ist, da ja die 12 Daumentasten fehlen!?


----------



## butter_milch (28. Juni 2018)

Du hast zwar recht, als MOBA-Maus werden typischerweise Mäuse mit sehr vielen Daumentasten bezeichnet, aber das alleine ist nicht alles.

Wenn soviele Tasten für dich interessant sind (mir reichen sechs, mehr wird unübersichtlich) gibt es jedenfalls noch genügend Alternativen, die zurzeit produziert werden.

Die Roccat würde ich mir auf jeden Fall ansehen. Die Razer Naga Trinity sieht auch interessant aus.


----------



## Booogeyman (28. Juni 2018)

Naja...so viele gibt es da nicht mehr von denen im oberen Preissegment:
- Corsair Scimitar: Corsair Scimitar RGB Optical MOBA/MMO Gaming Mouse gelb ab €' '67,99 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
- Razer Naga: Razer Naga Trinity ab €' '87,59 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
- Roccat Nyth: Roccat Nyth schwarz ab €' '77,84 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Die Razer scheint arge Qualitätsprobleme zu haben!? Die anderen beiden kenn ich net wirklich.


----------



## butter_milch (28. Juni 2018)

Ausprobieren! 

Ich hab die originale Naga Hex gleich mehrfach falls eine kaputt geht. Der Nachfolger ist schrecklich, wenn das auch für die Trinity gilt würde ich es zuerst mit der Roccat probieren, die Modularität ist sexy.

Ob sie gut in der Hand liegt weißt du erst wenn du sie vor dir hast, aber Roccat ist bekannt für seine Mäuse.


----------



## Booogeyman (29. Juni 2018)

Werde ich wohl ausprobieren müssen. Derzeit habe ich noch die allererste Naga...bestimmt 8-9 Jahre alt...leider macht sie seit dieser Woche Doppelklicks wo keine sind.


----------



## JackA (4. Juli 2018)

1. Ja, die Produktion wurde eingestellt
2. Wieso oberes Preissegment? teuer ist nicht immer gut.


----------

